# Bow vise plans?



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

i know the feelin razor, i made one based on the apple 360 but it's fixed, i'll see if i can take some pics and draw my design from my notebook on paint and post it up for ya,

Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Please forgive the bad picture, my carmra sucks, if ya got a question bout the messurments i'll gladly tell ya. The "rode with three holes is yer bottom peice that ya mount on to something weather it's a desk, wood, whatever, the "rod with one hole will go ontop of the "fork" peice, bolt em all down and ya should be good :thumbs_up

Scotty


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

that looks cool..do you have a pic of the vise? im gonna copy the measurments and try that..thanks for the pic


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

i can take a quick one for ya, if ya got any questions bout it feel free to ask:thumbs_up

Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

i just now noticed that the latches on my vise ain't on the messurments, it's somethin i added extra after my bow almost fell outta the vise when my dog bumped into it it, the black rubber stuff is a bike inner tube, there's almost no slip and it's better than puttin yer bow on the wood and scratchin the paint, again, if ya got any questions bout the messurments or anything else, feel free to ask,

Scotty


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Feb 20, 2010)

ebay as some for cheap http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=bo...ow+vise&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

here you go.www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=816889&stc=1&thumb=1& sure hope this works.good luck


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

thanks everyone for the info and ideas..now I have to do something about it:teeth:


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Razorbak said:


> thanks everyone for the info and ideas..now I have to do something about it:teeth:


good luck razor,

Scotty


----------



## wildcat1 (Feb 16, 2009)

a quick and easy bow vise is welding a bolt onto a C-clamp that fits into the stabilazer hole. With a nut on the bolt to tighten up against the bow. Easy to take on hunting trips


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

Razorbak said:


> Anyone has plans for a bow vise? I need one bad but dont and cant spend the $75+ on one right now since I became disabled..pain in the butt to work on bow in lap
> anyone has pics or plans or ideas? thanks in advance


This bow rack was quick and easy.its just my wifes old quilt rack,pvc pipe and i used that lower part of a guitar stand.the stand already has a hole in it,just screw it to the side of your rack which will let it pivot up and down,get you about 6 inch peice of 1/2 inch pipe,glue a pvc cap on.run a 5/16 24 thread thru to screw in your bow at stab.the 1/2 pvc will slide perfect into that guitar stand.oh,cut the stand down to were that slide screw lock thing is which is going to be the lockdown for your pvc/stab which will let your bow move left or right,then just tightin down with that knob on the guitar stand.
the other two bows i have sitting there are just sitting on pvc pipe screwed in in an "L" shape.i painted everything black and added the light to see up close.this has suprised me on how well it works and only took me about an hour to make (20 min. talking my wife out of her quilt rack).


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

more good ideas..will work on one this week....thanks again for the ideas and pics


----------



## weslyhart (Sep 20, 2010)

Had the same deal with working on a bow in your lap. Made one for about 10 bucks. I based my design on the apple vise but had no measurements to go by. I will upload some pics soon.


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

cool..cant wait


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I made one out of a c-clamp and some scrap bed rail and a few other things I had laying around.


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

thats a great idea....looks like it really works great...


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Razorbak said:


> thats a great idea....looks like it really works great...


I have three of them and they work great and are simple to make. If you don't weld you can cut everything and prepare it. Then just have some one tack weld it for you. Welding shops shouldn't cost much either.


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

I think is a pretty good vise. Especially for the money. I have it and I love it. 

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/american-archery-products-2010-super-vise-p-1862998.html


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

Since I have started this thread..I have since made a trade from a member here for a nice vice but after seeing the link..Im gonna get one just like that and build a few after seeing some members home bru.s I have always like building things and plus who doesnt need a few extra's LOL:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## imbeam (Jun 5, 2020)

Deer Eliminator said:


> I made one out of a c-clamp and some scrap bed rail and a few other things I had laying around.


Looks fantastic, I made one by the Bycicle vise, It holds the bow pretty well but can not be rotated around! Thank you for sharing your idea.


----------



## El Mago (May 21, 2020)

What a great post


----------



## orfish (Jun 11, 2020)

Quite ingenious approach!


----------

